# Denise Fenzi seminar - Amazing



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was day 1 of a Denise Fenzi seminar and I am loving it. Almost no heeling was done today since so many of the dogs there have issues with either playing or ring stress. Ring stress was my chosen subject, but since so much time and energy went into it today, for Faelan's turn tomorrow, I need to come up with something different.

I may switch out and have Towhee go and try to entice her into visiting folk to see if that might be an issue for her - I think it might be but since she is not even going to matches yet, I just don't know. 

But, I have to say, this is one of the best obedience seminars I have ever been to and I've been to a lot of seminars over the years.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great to hear! 

We'd talked about having her out at one point... maybe I need to bring it up again.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Isn't she great? We had her down to Los Angeles earlier this year. I really like her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds wonderful! Is the ring stress the dog, or the handler  ?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> sounds wonderful! Is the ring stress the dog, or the handler  ?


Darn!! You caught me out 

But a common problem apparently, repeat to self - you and Faelan (Casey, Towhee, Rowdy, King etc) have worked HARD to be here today, so let's show that judge what we can do


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

At the seminar, she covered such scenarios as having to get your dog into the ring, past that dog and handler standing in front of the ring gate, while the stewards are calling you. Finally making it in to the ring, and being by the table while the judge finishes his paperwork and finally looks up and then proceeds to chit chat. You move to start position, look down and that sinking feeling hits as you realize your dog is now focused on the kid by the gating rattling papers while chowing down on a hot dog - or - his ears are down, he's looking at the floor and you have no dog.

I hope many on this forum have never known that feeling, but many of us have and I can say it is nerve wracking - practicing the self-talk is all well and good but somehow when your partner looks so stressed, the fun goes right out the window and stress hits both partners. So she practices getting into the ring, celebrating and LEAVING. Now this I have never done, I've practiced going in to the ring, set-ups etc etc, but never being quiet outside the ring, getting in to the ring, party time, exit the ring and going quiet again.

She advocates standing back from the ring until the judge is ready and then kind of exploding in, read to go.

I am looking forward to today ....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmm, while it sounds great in theory (not to blast her....) my dog is never stressed in training....but when we hit the actual show ring, he and I are both stressed. Well, I'm sure he is because I am.
And since it doesn't happen in training, it's really hard to fix. But then, I'm not nervous in training....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> hmmm, while it sounds great in theory (not to blast her....) my dog is never stressed in training....but when we hit the actual show ring, he and I are both stressed. Well, I'm sure he is because I am.
> And since it doesn't happen in training, it's really hard to fix. But then, I'm not nervous in training....


I think it might be at least partially based on the idea that we as handlers now have a plan for waiting to get into the ring and then for getting into the ring. And it has been practiced so it feels more natural, and we are less stressed since we now have our job to do


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

She advocates standing back from the ring until the judge is ready and then kind of exploding in, read to go.

I am looking forward to today ....[/QUOTE]

Sounds exactly like what I do with Titan. Sounds like my kind of seminar. I have never been to one so I need to live vicariously through you guys..LOL. Hope your second day is great too!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm the type that is very nervous on the inside but seem very calm and collected on the outside. I'm sure after my first showing in obedience next summer, Jonah will be ready to play and have a blast and I will be about ready to faint. But not a soul will know, .


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> hmmm, while it sounds great in theory (not to blast her....) my dog is never stressed in training....but when we hit the actual show ring, he and I are both stressed. Well, I'm sure he is because I am.
> And since it doesn't happen in training, it's really hard to fix. But then, I'm not nervous in training....


She participates in a local ring training class up north where she lives. She strongly recommends people set up the training environment to be as ring-like as possible - judges table right there, people sitting at it, dogs and people right outside the opening, lots of spectators hovering, etc. In my experience, most training sessions aren't set up to trialing specs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was just as great as yesterday. Denise Fenzi truly has a talented eye and some great ideas. I would highly recommend her seminars to anyone interested in positive training techniques and how to carry them into the ring with you. 

Today more time was spent on heeling and focus. I learned I sometimes attempt to bribe my dog when he loses focus (bad handler) and I need to work on that. I also learned that Faelan can truly focus with just a bit of support from me. I need to set up more training scenarios (don't we all) that will allow his full confidence to develop along with his maturity. 

I really did learn a lot and would love to spend more time with her, learning to train my dogs. Hopefully she'll come back to the Northeast sometime soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

At our home kennel club (the only place we train) it is, in fact, set up just like the show ring. We have 3 rings set up, novice, open and utility, with a table outside each. People are usually sitting at the tables chatting, and there are a bunch of people hanging out waiting their turn in the ring (you get 15 minutes alone in the ring).
But the difference is....no stress! It's just a social event/training session.




FlyingQuizini said:


> She participates in a local ring training class up north where she lives. She strongly recommends people set up the training environment to be as ring-like as possible - judges table right there, people sitting at it, dogs and people right outside the opening, lots of spectators hovering, etc. In my experience, most training sessions aren't set up to trialing specs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Denise Fenzi's new book just came in the mail. I am really enjoying it. I always seem to miss her when she comes to the Northeast. Will you give me a heads up if you here about a seminar in our area again?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Denise Fenzi's new book just came in the mail. I am really enjoying it. I always seem to miss her when she comes to the Northeast. Will you give me a heads up if you here about a seminar in our area again?


You might check out the online classes. I've done bronze for a couple of them and have really enjoyed the experience.

I'm reading her book right now, too. 

I consider myself to be fortunate in that I hit the dog training scene once R+ training had a fairly strong foothold. I was brought up on mostly R+ methods. Still, Denise has singlehandedly changed how I look at a lot of things I used to do in training ...


----------

